# although / even though / though



## Marcus

Although = aunque (más formal)
Even though = aunque (más enfático)
Though = aunque, si bien (más informal)

Aunque word reference hace hincapié en estos aspectos y sabiendo ya de antemano su significado, siempre me ha costado saber cuál escoger como más apropiado.
¿¿En que casos utilizarías uno u otro??


----------



## belén

Hola, Marcus:

Aun como  "no nativa" te cuento mis impresiones:

Although = nuestro "aunque"
Even though = lo uso cuando tengo que decir algo del estilo de "a pesar de que"
Though = although

Esperemos igual la opinión de los nativos.  Un saludo.


----------



## Misao

Marcus said:
			
		

> Although = aunque (más formal)
> Even though = aunque (más enfático)
> Though = aunque, si bién (más informal)
> 
> Aún y que word reference hace hincapié en estos aspectos y sabiendo ya de antemano su significado, siempre me ha costado saber cuál escoger como más apropiado.
> En que casos utilizarías uno u otro??


 

Marcus, espero que no te importe, te he corregido una pequeña falta de ortografía, pero es que por ese mismo fallo suspendí un examen que tenía aprobado con 8,5 y cada vez que lo veo, se me revuelven las tripas.

Con respecto a tu pregunta. Yo siempre acabo utilizando "although" y "even though" si es más enfático. "Though" lo utilizo muy pocas veces en lenguaje escrito, más cuando hablo, por economía del lenguaje, ya sabes.

Besos!


----------



## Marcus

Gracias por estar tan al loro.


----------



## elroy

Buena pregunta.

Lo que pasa es que son sinónimos, y el uso dependerá del estilo del escritor/del hablante.  Sin embargo, te describo las tendencias:

AL ESCRIBIR:

-Cuando la frase se empieza por la parte "contradictoria," digamos, se suele empezar por "although."

*Although * he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
*Although * he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.

-Cuando la idea "contradictoria" viene después, se suele usar "even though."

He went to the baseball game, *even though * he was sick.
He does not spend a lot of money, *even though * he is rich.

-"Though" suena muy formal y elegante, un poco poético.

Yea, *though * I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for thou art with me. (from the Bible)
*Though * many problems buffet me, I will remain strong.

AL HABLAR:

-Lo más común al hablar es "even though."

*Even though * he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
*Even though* he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
He went to the baseball game, *even though * he was sick.
He does not spend a lot of money, *even though* he is rich. 

-Sin embargo, "although" se usa cuando se quiere introducir una contradicción pero se piensa antes.  Por ejemplo:

I think I'll go to the game with you.  *Although*....[thinking] I _am _ pretty tired.
I think she's a pretty nice girl.  *Although*...she _was _ pretty rude to her mom the othe day.

Eso correponde un poco al "si bien" castellano.

-"Though" no se usa casi nunca al hablar - para introducir tales claúsulas, quiero decir.  Se usa mucha como adverbio al final de una claúsula contradictoria.

He was sick.  He went to the baseball game, *though*.
He is very rich.  He doesn't spend a lot of money, *though*. 

Insisto que todo lo que describo son tendencias, y no reglas.  Como ya he dicho, son en principio sinónimos.

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## meetheye

Después de la gran explicación de "elroy", que fue muy útil, por cierto, me acuerdo que cuando entré a primer año de Traducción le pregunté a mi profesora lo mismo que "Marcus" pregunta. Ella me dijo que eran básicamente lo mismo, pero que *though *no se escribe al principio de una oración y, en el caso de querer hacerlo, se debe utilizar *although*.

Una pequeña acotación.

Hugs.


----------



## elroy

meetheye said:
			
		

> Después de la gran explicación de "elroy", que fue muy útil, por cierto, me acuerdo que cuando entré a primer año de Traducción le pregunté a mi profesora lo mismo que "Marcus" pregunta. Ella me dijo que eran básicamente lo mismo, pero que *though *no se escribe al principio de una oración y, en el caso de querer hacerlo, se debe utilizar *although*.
> 
> Una pequeña acotación.
> 
> Hugs.



Sí se escribe al principio de una oración, pero muy raramente.  Como ya digo, suena muy poético y por lo tanto no se suele oír en el lenguaje hablado.


----------



## meetheye

Thanks again, elroy.


----------



## elroy

meetheye said:
			
		

> Thanks again, elroy.



My pleasure.


----------



## Marcus

That's really helpful. Thanks.  
When I was in the US, people would use "though" at the end of almost every sentence. That was pretty crazy, but I got use to it and I end up doing the same. Now I'm already detoxified. hahahaha


----------



## Retruco

La pregunta ya fue respondida perfectamente pero, ya que corregimos el errorcito del hincapié, pensé que era buena idea recordar que aún (con tilde) es un adverbio de tiempo que se usa de la misma forma que 'todavía'. No es ése el uso que se está haciendo de esa palabra en esta conversación y debería escribirse aun (sin el acento ortográfico).

Mil Gracias,
Retruco.


----------



## geatos

elroy said:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que son sinónimos, y el uso dependerá del estilo del escritor/del hablante. Sin embargo, te describo las tendencias:
> 
> AL ESCRIBIR:
> 
> -Cuando la frase se empieza por la parte "contradictoria," digamos, se suele empezar por "although."
> 
> *Although *he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Although *he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> 
> -Cuando la idea "contradictoria" viene después, se suele usar "even though."
> 
> He went to the baseball game, *even though *he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though *he is rich.
> 
> -"Though" suena muy formal y elegante, un poco poético.
> 
> Yea, *though *I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for thou art with me. (from the Bible)
> *Though *many problems buffet me, I will remain strong.
> 
> AL HABLAR:
> 
> -Lo más común al hablar es "even though."
> 
> *Even though *he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Even though* he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> He went to the baseball game, *even though *he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though* he is rich.
> 
> -Sin embargo, "although" se usa cuando se quiere introducir una contradicción pero se piensa antes. Por ejemplo:
> 
> I think I'll go to the game with you. *Although*....[thinking] I _am _pretty tired.
> I think she's a pretty nice girl. *Although*...she _was _pretty rude to her mom the othe day.
> 
> Eso correponde un poco al "si bien" castellano.
> 
> -"Though" no se usa casi nunca al hablar - para introducir tales claúsulas, quiero decir. Se usa mucha como adverbio al final de una claúsula contradictoria.
> 
> He was sick. He went to the baseball game, *though*.
> He is very rich. He doesn't spend a lot of money, *though*.
> 
> Insisto que todo lo que describo son tendencias, y no reglas. Como ya he dicho, son en principio sinónimos.
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.


 
No pudo ser mejor. Muchas gracias.


----------



## jotaelegv

Retruco said:


> La pregunta ya fue respondida perfectamente pero, ya que corregimos el errorcito del hincapié, pensé que era buena idea recordar que aún (con tilde) es un adverbio de tiempo que se usa de la misma forma que 'todavía'. No es ése el uso que se está haciendo de esa palabra en esta conversación y debería escribirse aun (sin el acento ortográfico).
> 
> Mil Gracias,
> Retruco.


 
La explicación de "Elroy" ha sido genial.
El error de (*h*)incapié ya fue corregido.
Más importante es "_aún y que_". Esto en español/castellano no existe. Se escribe *aunque*.
Aunque obviando estos detalles, el post es muy útil y me ha servido de gran ayuda para diferenciar los usos de _though_, _even though_ y _although _que, en definitiva es lo fundamental. Gracias a todos.
JL


----------



## rogeb

Mi aportación al post es la siguiente.

Although: Aunque. Utilizado al comienzo de la frase. Más formal?.

Though: Aunque. Utilizado al final de la frase. Menos formal?.

Even though: Aunque, incluso aunque. Utilizado al comienzo de la frase. Más enfático.

Examples:

Although he was rich, he wore very plain clothes.

He wore very plain clothes, he was rich though.

Even though he was rich, he wore very plain clothes.

I hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## nelxenia

Me podrían explicar la diferencia entre "although-even though-though"  y "even if". Entiendo que el primer grupo es sinónimo pero ¿hay alguna diferencia de matiz con "even if"?

Gracias


----------



## mola

nelxenia said:


> Me podrían explicar la diferencia entre "although-even though-though" y "even if". Entiendo que el primer grupo es sinónimo pero ¿hay alguna diferencia de matiz con "even if"?
> 
> Gracias


 
Como nadie se ha dignado a responderte, aquí va mi intento, eventhough yo no soy angloparlate.

"even if" se usa en frases _contracondicionales (me acabo de inventar esta palabra)_. Por lo tanto, no es un sustituto perfecto del "even though" en todos y cada uno de los casos

    * Aunque estaba lloviendo, salí a correr.
    * Even though it was raining, I jogged for a while.
   Pero aquí no hay ninguna condición, ya que esto expresa lo que ya sucedió. Por lo tanto, aquí no cabría el "even if".


    * Aunque llueva, saldré a correr.
    * Even if it rains, I will jog for a while.
    Aquí expresas que ni si quiera si se da la condición de que llueva, te quedarás en casita viendo la tv. Además, aquí no cabría sustituir el "even if" por el "even though". 

Por lo tanto, no creo que exista ningún caso en que "even if" e "even though" sean sinónimos, y por lo tanto, permutables. (o por lo menos no se me ocurre ningún caso).

              ------------------------------------------------------------

   * Even if it rains, I will jog for a while.
   * Despite the rain, I will jog for a while.

Quizás puedas cambiar aquí el "even if" por e "despite/in spite of", aunque tendrías que tener en cuenta q después de "even if" va una frase (it rains), mientras que después de "despite/in spite of" va un sustantivo (the rain). Además, su significado cambia ligeramente. Con el "even if" expresas que no sabes si lloverá o no lloverá. Con el "despite" parece que das por seguro que lloverá.

Espero haber ayudado


----------



## DiegoDeMaga

elroy said:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que son sinónimos, y el uso dependerá del estilo del escritor/del hablante. Sin embargo, te describo las tendencias:
> 
> AL ESCRIBIR:
> 
> -Cuando la frase se empieza por la parte "contradictoria," digamos, se suele empezar por "although."
> 
> *Although *he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Although *he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> 
> -Cuando la idea "contradictoria" viene después, se suele usar "even though."
> 
> He went to the baseball game, *even though *he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though *he is rich.
> 
> -"Though" suena muy formal y elegante, un poco poético.
> 
> Yea, *though *I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for thou art with me. (from the Bible)
> *Though *many problems buffet me, I will remain strong.
> 
> AL HABLAR:
> 
> -Lo más común al hablar es "even though."
> 
> *Even though *he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Even though* he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> He went to the baseball game, *even though *he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though* he is rich.
> 
> -Sin embargo, "although" se usa cuando se quiere introducir una contradicción pero se piensa antes. Por ejemplo:
> 
> I think I'll go to the game with you. *Although*....[thinking] I _am _pretty tired.
> I think she's a pretty nice girl. *Although*...she _was _pretty rude to her mom the othe day.
> 
> Eso correponde un poco al "si bien" castellano.
> 
> -"Though" no se usa casi nunca al hablar - para introducir tales claúsulas, quiero decir. Se usa mucha como adverbio al final de una claúsula contradictoria.
> 
> He was sick. He went to the baseball game, *though*.
> He is very rich. He doesn't spend a lot of money, *though*.
> 
> Insisto que todo lo que describo son tendencias, y no reglas. Como ya he dicho, son en principio sinónimos.
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.


 
That was excellent! Thanks for all the explanations, they were very clarifying!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but listening to an English podcast (actually it was American English) the speaker said that "although" was normally used in _positive_ sentences, while "even though" was used in _negative_ sentences. Therefore we could say:
*Although *he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
The cake was good, *even though* I didn't follow the recipe.

Is that true?
As someone posted before, I have a friend from US and he says "though" at the end of almost every sentece as well. It's very weird xDDD.

Thank you!


----------



## horsewishr

elroy said:


> -"Though" no se usa casi nunca al hablar - para introducir tales claúsulas, quiero decir.  Se usa mucha como adverbio al final de una claúsula contradictoria.
> 
> He was sick.  He went to the baseball game, *though*.
> He is very rich.  He doesn't spend a lot of money, *though*.



Estaba intentando explicarle lo mismo a un amigo mío en otro día, y se me ocurrió que, en este caso, "though" se puede traducir como "sin embargo" (aunque sea necesario cambiar el orden de las palabras).

He was sick.  He went to the baseball game, *though*.
Estaba enfermo.  Sin embargo, fue al partido de beisbal. 

He is very rich.  He doesn't spend a lot of money, *though*. 
Es muy rico.  Sin embargo, no gasta mucho dinero.  

¿Me equivoqué?


----------



## geatos

elroy said:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que son sinónimos, y el uso dependerá del estilo del escritor/del hablante. Sin embargo, te describo las tendencias:
> 
> AL ESCRIBIR:
> 
> -Cuando la frase se empieza por la parte "contradictoria," digamos, se suele empezar por "although."
> 
> *Although *he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Although *he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> 
> -Cuando la idea "contradictoria" viene después, se suele usar "even though."
> 
> He went to the baseball game, *even though *he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though *he is rich.
> 
> -"Though" suena muy formal y elegante, un poco poético.
> 
> Yea, *though *I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for thou art with me. (from the Bible)
> *Though *many problems buffet me, I will remain strong.
> 
> AL HABLAR:
> 
> -Lo más común al hablar es "even though."
> 
> *Even though *he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Even though* he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> He went to the baseball game, *even though *he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though* he is rich.
> 
> -Sin embargo, "although" se usa cuando se quiere introducir una contradicción pero se piensa antes. Por ejemplo:
> 
> I think I'll go to the game with you. *Although*....[thinking] I _am _pretty tired.
> I think she's a pretty nice girl. *Although*...she _was _pretty rude to her mom the othe day.
> 
> Eso correponde un poco al "si bien" castellano.
> 
> -"Though" no se usa casi nunca al hablar - para introducir tales claúsulas, quiero decir. Se usa mucha como adverbio al final de una claúsula contradictoria.
> 
> He was sick. He went to the baseball game, *though*.
> He is very rich. He doesn't spend a lot of money, *though*.
> 
> Insisto que todo lo que describo son tendencias, y no reglas. Como ya he dicho, son en principio sinónimos.
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.


 
This is one of the best explanations ever. Thank you.


----------



## duvija

¿Y el detalle que cuando usan 'though' al final de una cláusula puede, en su lugar, usarse 'but' al principio?


----------



## venanciomike

duvija said:


> ¿Y el detalle que cuando usan 'though' al final de una cláusula puede, en su lugar, usarse 'but' al principio?


Algo parecido queria preguntar, ¿Es admisible el uso de but para conectar las oraciones en el caso de que 'though' vaya al final.
Ejemplo:
'He knew he couldn't do it but he tried, though.'
¿Es correcto o hay redundancia?


----------



## securehope

"Though" al final de la frase equivale a "but" en el intermedio. 
Sí, hay redundancia de usar ambos. Se debe elegir el uno o el otro. Sin embargo, escucharás que las personas a veces usan ambos. Esto viene del hábito (ya mencionado por Marcus y DiegoDeMaga) de poner "though" al final de casi cada frase, y no suena bien.

Se puede decir:
He didn't like green beans. He ate them all, though.
He didn't like green beans; he ate them all, though.
He didn't like green beans, but he ate them all.

Nótense que hay un cambio de otorgrafía entre las opciones. Cuando se usa "but," se separa las frases con coma. Cuando se usa "though," hay que separar las frases con punto o punto y coma. Aqui hago esta pequeña corrección a la frase de rogeb: 





> "He wore very plain clothes. He was rich, though."



Más ejemplos, utilizando las varias opciones para ver las diferencias entre ellas:


*Although* he tried to like vegetables, he never did succeed. (Se puede sustituir _even though_ o _though_.)
He tried to like vegetables, *though* he never did succeed. (Se puede sustituir _although_ o _but_. No suena bien decir _even though_ aquí). 
*Even though* he knew vegetables were good for him, he couldn't help disliking them. (Se puede sustituir _although_ o _though_.)
He never had any problem liking ice cream, *though*. (= sin embargo. No cabría _although_ ni _even though_ aquí.) 
*Even if* his mother had bribed him to eat his vegetables, it wouldn't have done any good. 
As an adult, he learned to eat healthier foods, *but* he never really liked them. 
As an adult, he learned to eat healthier foods. He never really liked them, *though*.


----------



## duvija

securehope said:


> "Though" al final de la frase equivale a "but" en el intermedio.
> Sí, hay redundancia de usar ambos. Se debe elegir el uno o el otro. Sin embargo, escucharás que las personas a veces usan ambos. Esto viene del hábito (ya mencionado por Marcus y DiegoDeMaga) de poner "though" al final de casi cada frase, y no suena bien.
> 
> 
> 
> *Although* he tried to like vegetables, he never did succeed. (Se puede sustituir _even though_ o _though_.)
> He tried to like vegetables, *though* he never did succeed. (Se puede sustituir _although_ o _but_. No suena bien decir _even though_ aquí).
> *Even though* he knew vegetables were good for him, he couldn't help disliking them. (Se puede sustituir _although_ o _though_.)
> He never had any problem liking ice cream, *though*. (= sin embargo. No cabría _although_ ni _even though_ aquí.)
> *Even if* his mother had bribed him to eat his vegetables, it wouldn't have done any good.
> As an adult, he learned to eat healthier foods, *but* he never really liked them.
> As an adult, he learned to eat healthier foods. He never really liked them, *though*.


 
Así que hay mucha gente que dice:
As an adult, he learned to eat healthier foods, *but* he never really liked them, *though*.
Sí, posiblemente es redundante, pero la redundancia en el idioma a veces se usa para aclarar conceptos, no?


----------



## pattmoon

Hola! estoy de acuerdo con el uso de estas tres. Solo que cuando usas "though" al final de la oración, que es lo correcto, debes de respetar los puntos y comas. " He went to the movies. He was sick, though". Aunque no es muy común este uso, es mas bien formal. 
  Saludos


----------



## BoOster

One of the most usefull post i have seen ever!


----------



## Danielochoa

tengo una pregunta, Quisiera saber si saben la funcion the "though" en el final de la oracion. La mayoria de nativos la usan.


----------



## inib

Danielochoa said:


> tengo una pregunta, Quisiera saber si saben la funcion the "though" en el final de la oracion. La mayoria de nativos la usan.


"Though" al final de la oración en inglés quiere decir más o menos "sin embargo" (al principio en español).


----------



## Jvenmax

Marcus said:


> Although = aunque (más formal)
> Even though = aunque (más enfático)
> Though = aunque, si bién (más informal)
> 
> Aún y que word reference hace incapié en estos aspectos y sabiendo ya de antemano su significado, siempre me ha costado saber cuál escoger como más apropiado.
> En que casos utilizarías uno u otro??



Recomiendo resolver tu duda con esta excelente explicación...


http://gmat-grammar.blogspot.com/search/label/Although vs Though vs Even though

Saludos!!


----------



## El_Manu

elroy said:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que son sinónimos, y el uso dependerá del estilo del escritor/del hablante.  Sin embargo, te describo las tendencias:
> 
> AL ESCRIBIR:
> 
> -Cuando la frase se empieza por la parte "contradictoria," digamos, se suele empezar por "although."
> 
> *Although * he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Although * he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> 
> -Cuando la idea "contradictoria" viene después, se suele usar "even though."
> 
> He went to the baseball game, *even though * he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though * he is rich.
> 
> -"Though" suena muy formal y elegante, un poco poético.
> 
> Yea, *though * I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for thou art with me. (from the Bible)
> *Though * many problems buffet me, I will remain strong.
> 
> AL HABLAR:
> 
> -Lo más común al hablar es "even though."
> 
> *Even though * he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Even though* he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> He went to the baseball game, *even though * he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though* he is rich.
> 
> -Sin embargo, "although" se usa cuando se quiere introducir una contradicción pero se piensa antes.  Por ejemplo:
> 
> I think I'll go to the game with you.  *Although*....[thinking] I _am _ pretty tired.
> I think she's a pretty nice girl.  *Although*...she _was _ pretty rude to her mom the othe day.
> 
> Eso correponde un poco al "si bien" castellano.
> 
> -"Though" no se usa casi nunca al hablar - para introducir tales claúsulas, quiero decir.  Se usa mucha como adverbio al final de una claúsula contradictoria.
> 
> He was sick.  He went to the baseball game, *though*.
> He is very rich.  He doesn't spend a lot of money, *though*.
> 
> Insisto que todo lo que describo son tendencias, y no reglas.  Como ya he dicho, son en principio sinónimos.
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.




OMG What a great answer, just what I were looking for. Thanks!!


----------



## ramiro128

elroy said:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que son sinónimos, y el uso dependerá del estilo del escritor/del hablante.  Sin embargo, te describo las tendencias:
> 
> AL ESCRIBIR:
> 
> -Cuando la frase se empieza por la parte "contradictoria," digamos, se suele empezar por "although."
> 
> *Although * he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Although * he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> 
> -Cuando la idea "contradictoria" viene después, se suele usar "even though."
> 
> He went to the baseball game, *even though * he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though * he is rich.
> 
> -"Though" suena muy formal y elegante, un poco poético.
> 
> Yea, *though * I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for thou art with me. (from the Bible)
> *Though * many problems buffet me, I will remain strong.
> 
> AL HABLAR:
> 
> -Lo más común al hablar es "even though."
> 
> *Even though * he was sick, he went to the baseball game.
> *Even though* he is rich, he does not spend a lot of money.
> He went to the baseball game, *even though * he was sick.
> He does not spend a lot of money, *even though* he is rich.
> 
> -Sin embargo, "although" se usa cuando se quiere introducir una contradicción pero se piensa antes.  Por ejemplo:
> 
> I think I'll go to the game with you.  *Although*....[thinking] I _am _ pretty tired.
> I think she's a pretty nice girl.  *Although*...she _was _ pretty rude to her mom the othe day.
> 
> Eso correponde un poco al "si bien" castellano.
> 
> -"Though" no se usa casi nunca al hablar - para introducir tales claúsulas, quiero decir.  Se usa mucha como adverbio al final de una claúsula contradictoria.
> 
> He was sick.  He went to the baseball game, *though*.
> He is very rich.  He doesn't spend a lot of money, *though*.
> 
> Insisto que todo lo que describo son tendencias, y no reglas.  Como ya he dicho, son en principio sinónimos.
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.


¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Palomi666

Para mí, _even though_ es como "incluso aunque".

En negativo, _not even though_ "ni siquiera aunque".


----------

